# Holland Lops vs Mini Lops



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 11, 2011)

What is the difference between Holland Lops and Mini Lops?


----------



## TCRabbitry (Oct 11, 2011)

You mean besides the fact that they are separate breeds, different sizes, and different weights??

Holland Lops are at max 4lbs, sit upright, should look like a lower case n with a head. They are the smallest of the Lop breeds, and tend to be more hyper than Mini Lops.

Mini Lops range between 4.08 and 6.08 lbs. They are a typical compact typed rabbit and should look like half a basket ball with a softball head. They are called "mini" because they are a mini version of the French Lop. They have great personalities, tend to be more laid back than Hollands, and are wonderful mothers.

While on the subject of mothering and litters, Hollands tend to have very small litters. The average being 4. They tend to have more issues with kindling. Breech births have to be pulled usually. Because of the size of the heads on the hollands. You also tend to get more first time mom's who have harder times. They are also dwarfs, which means that you can, and will get peanuts.

Mini Lops have larger litters, my average being about 7. They are well tempered and make wonderful mothers and foster mothers. I have yet to have to pull a baby. Mini Lops are not dwarfs, so no peanuts.... 

I have raised both breeds, and overall, I prefer Mini Lops.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 11, 2011)

What about their health issues? What are each breed prone to?

I had a Holland and she passed away


----------



## Hill-Hutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I prefer mini lops. They are recommended for first time rabbit owner's.

We have 5 mini lops and they're fantastic! I showed my rabbit at state and I had to handle a Holland to demonstrate showmanship and it was way different compared to our mini lops.

My mini lop got sick from other rabbit's that we're at the show. I forgot what its called, but if you don't catch it fast, your rabbit could die. They get runny noses and it's kinda scary cause it effects their lungs.
All lops are prone to ear mites and infection and the such.

Hope it helps a bit!
~Sydnie


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 19, 2011)

Pasterella (sp?) is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Hill-Hutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, pasterella! I dunno how you spell it, but yeah.

I'd just watch out for it cause its really easy to catch if you show your rabbits.

My little rabbit has healed up pretty fast, but it just depends.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 19, 2011)

We had Ainsleys nose swabbed for it and they didn't find anything out of the norm, but she had something wrong respiratorily that ultimately killed her. I've since then found a better exotic vet.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Nov 4, 2011)

Hollands are nice and all... However, they can be very hyper.
They are also dwarfs, being so, they are harder to breed and have more issues kindling.

Mini Lops are 4.08 to 6.08lb rabbits. They are usually mellow, and are easily bred. The does are the best mothers I have ever had the pleasure of owning.... 

My Mini Lop does will foster litters like none other.... I had a doe with this last set of litters that was raising a combination of 3 litters.... And she did it all with such grace.

Mini Lops are not dwarfs, so no peanuts.... 

Mini Lops also are not small, but not huge, so they are easy to handle....

They don't have to set up high.... So, they are easier to pose....

The competition is tough, but not too tough....

All in all, Mini Lops win hands down in my mind.... I raised both... Holland Lops for 7 years, and Mini Lops off and on, but solidly for the last two years... 

I have my first two home bred grand champions with my mini lops already, where as I never granded a Holland... Even though I had some really really nice ones...


----------

